# Knitting socks using the Magic Loop



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am brand new to sock knitting. I decided to try my hand at knitting socks and decided to give ALL the methods their fair shake.

I was able to find success by using a 12" circular needle, magic loop, 2 circular needles and DPNS.

I find that my preference is the 12" circular because it makes SENSE to me. You have no new techniques to learn, no laddering to worry about, no dropping dpns, etc. I usually seek the EASIEST method because it avoids frustration AND I can then focus on my pattern, stitches, etc.

I determined that knitting a mitten on a 8-9" circular is the most efficient and easiest way to knit a small item in the round.... I had GUESSED that the 9-12" circular would be my preferred method for socks as well, but I did the "trial run" just to make sure.

I CAN understand how some prefer the DPNS for sock knitting... IF you are proficient in knitting on DPNS, laddering is not an issue and it is probably just as quick and easy. I found that I didn't want to have to remember to tighten up the first stitch on each round, remember where the marker is SUPPOSED to be and which stitches are on which needle. I can barely remember my own name some days.

Here comes the question regarding magic loop. It is a great technique and I have used it myself..... for closing the gap when knitting in the round. IF I ALREADY am working on a cable long enough, I will use magic loop to work the decreases on a hat or such rather than reach for and switch to DPNS.

The mystery to me is those that use the technique to knit socks...... There are only 60 or so stitches in most sock patterns. If you have to stop every 30 stitches to essentially "set up" your next 30 stitches, having to pull that long cord all the way through and "fix" the stitches again...putting the next half of the stitches back on the needle, etc.....

I estimate that you are spending 1/3 of your knitting time and effort WORKING the needle and cord and only 2/3 of your time knitting. You only KNIT 30 stitches or less and have to go through the whole manipulation and set up all over again. No matter HOW QUICKLY you are able to achieve this..... aren't you wasting a lot of time and effort needlessly?

In my opinion, it is the MOST difficult method to LEARN and the most inefficient method for knitting socks.

It is a genuine question.... what is the benefit and attraction of knitting socks on magic loop? What are the advantages.... I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic.... 

As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


Woo Hoo!!!!! Dreamweaver is BAAAACK! So lovely to see you here! I am so glad to know that you are on the mend enough to post!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a very scientific and common sense approach to most things in life... I am not an emotional person. Emotions aside... it is inneficient... time consuming and just makes no sense to me to have to knit socks on magic loop and keep adjusting and setting up after only 30 stitches.... I am also looking forward to more responses.

I AM emotional about how happy I am to see you! I almost want to cry..... such a scare but such a strong woman! You are an inspiration to me in life AND knitting!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

The mystery to me is those that use the technique to knit socks...... There are only 60 or so stitches in most sock patterns. If you have to stop every 30 stitches to essentially "set up" your next 30 stitches, having to pull that long cord all the way through and "fix" the stitches again...putting the next half of the stitches back on the needle, etc.....


Amy, you are quite right but .... I knit two at once! Doesn't seem to me that I spend much longer setting up my next row on magic loop than I do on a straight needle. But it isn't about speed for me. It is about getting both socks the same size. lol!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have tried knitting socks on 12" needles and for me it's a comfort thing, it puts my fingers in a strain to work with the very short tips and its just no fun because I can't rest the end of the tips on the heel of my hand. It's magic loop for me. It takes me less than 5 seconds to do the two movements that set up my sock to knit the other half of the row. I don't knit real tight and my stitches slide right down when I do that push and pull.
On another topic: ROLL TIDE! I live in GA, but even after almost 50 years, my heart's still in Alabama.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I have tried knitting socks on 12" needles and for me it's a comfort thing, it puts my fingers in a strain to work with the very short tips and its just no fun because I can't rest the end of the tips on the heel of my hand. It's magic loop for me. It takes me less than 5 seconds to do the two movements that set up my sock to knit the other half of the row. I don't knit real tight and my stitches slide right down when I do that push and pull.
> On another topic: ROLL TIDE! I live in GA, but even after almost 50 years, my heart's still in Alabama.


Thanks for replying..... ROLL TIDE!!! That made me smile!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I also found the magic loop a little fiddly for sock knitting. The 12" is now my first choice and DPs second. My third choice would be my two Addi sock rockets and last of all is the magic loop. I don't mind DPs because I have knitted socks with them for many years but now I use 12" circs, thanks to the recommendation of Sockit2 me and Amy. 

To each his own. I guess that is why there is more than one way to knit a sock so we can all find out comfort zone.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Amy, you preached Magic Loop until I made myelf learn it.I love it, just as you said! Now that I'm starting socks, you're saying 12 in. Cir. O.K. soon as I can get one, I'll try.(you are the leader of my pack)
I'm 82 and another new, might put me over the hill.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

For me, the biggest advantage for using magic loop is that I like to knit two socks - two mittens, heck - two hats at a time - I have found it to be the best method for me to make sure both come out exactly the same size without having to keep track of rows, etc, especially when I am knitting a complicated lace patter, doing beading, etc. I generally do toe up, but I do cuff down as well. Some say using two circulars is preferable to magic loop - it didn't work as well for me because I like to have multiple projects going on at once and using two circulars would tie up twice as many needles. But for that little problem, I might use two circulars. I like being able to knit with my project with the foot stitches on one needle, sole stitches on the other (this is not to say that the stiches themselves are split evenly - it depends on what I am trying to accomplish). It's also easy to try on as I go along because the stitches are not all scrunched up together on a nine inch needle. This may work with a 12-inch needle because I am assuming you are basically doing the traveling loop method because of the longer needle? That would make sense to me, but not sure on that one. I have used 12" needles to make hats only. In essence traveling loop is the same as magic loop, but with one loop instead of two. When I discovered magic loop I felt like someone had waved a "magic wand" over me and I "magically" became a sock knitter. It's a rhythmic flow for me, changing loops is effortless, it's much easier for me to keep track of where I am and what I am doing, especially two at a time. I am at a loss as to how you came to your estimate of 1/3 of your knitting time spent working the needle and cord. I takes me mere seconds to turn and switch - the problem may be with cords and joins. I use Hiya Hiya interchangable lace needles which have a thin nylon swivel cord and an extremely smooth join. I also have Chiaogoo lace interchangables with a heavier cord but equally smooth join - both are slick and as I said, takes only seconds to turn and go again. I wanted to know how long this actually takes me to complete one round of knitting two socks at a time and how long it takes me to turn, change balls of yarn and continue. I made an effort not to rush so it would be as true a measurement as I could get. My son timed me after I showed him what I was doing. My result was 98.2% knitting. Pretty good I think. But again, this is what I enjoy and what the advantages are for me. That said, of course there is no one right way to learn how to knit socks, but magic loop is my preferred method of knitting anything in the round.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> The mystery to me is those that use the technique to knit socks...... There are only 60 or so stitches in most sock patterns. If you have to stop every 30 stitches to essentially "set up" your next 30 stitches, having to pull that long cord all the way through and "fix" the stitches again...putting the next half of the stitches back on the needle, etc.....
> 
> Amy, you are quite right but .... I knit two at once! Doesn't seem to me that I spend much longer setting up my next row on magic loop than I do on a straight needle. But it isn't about speed for me. It is about getting both socks the same size. lol!


I am also knitting socks two at a time..... this was recommended to me by my friend, Pocahontas... to avoid second sock syndrome and to ensure the socks ARE the same size.

I work the cuff on one, then switch to the other, heel on one and back and forth... and so on. I believe you can do this with any of the methods. I MAY be wrong.... I know 5mmdpns does hers two at a time using dpns... on two sets.

I guess it is a nice bonus to have two socks the same size! Giggle, giggle. EXCEPT if you have two different sized feet! LOL

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I like magic loop because once I get the needles adjusted for the next half of the stitches, that is the end of any hassle. No multitude of needles to manipulate, no laddering, and my finished product is best with this method.

To each his own way of doing things. Isn't it a great world when we can have so many choices and each of us can find a method of circular knitting that we like.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver -- ya-hoo, hoping you're making progress every day!!

I'm a DPN person. I enjoy kitting with them for whatever strange reason. I'm fairly certain I would not enjoy the magic loop -- as people say, too fiddly. I am going to make socks with two circulars just to try it. Two circulars make sense. I've only used two circs one time and it for the practice of it on a hat. 

A friend used magic loop for a sleeve and couldn't stand it. She immediately switched to two circulars.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> For me, the biggest advantage for using magic loop is that I like to knit two socks - two mittens, heck - two hats at a time - I have found it to be the best method for me to make sure both come out exactly the same size without having to keep track of rows, etc, especially when I am knitting a complicated lace patter, doing beading, etc. I generally do toe up, but I do cuff down as well. Some say using two circulars is preferable to magic loop - it didn't work as well for me because I like to have multiple projects going on at once and using two circulars would tie up twice as many needles. But for that little problem, I might use two circulars. I like being able to knit with my project with the foot stitches on one needle, sole stitches on the other (this is not to say that the stiches themselves are split evenly - it depends on what I am trying to accomplish). It's also easy to try on as I go along because the stitches are not all scrunched up together on a nine inch needle. This may work with a 12-inch needle because I am assuming you are basically doing the traveling loop method because of the longer needle? That would make sense to me, but not sure on that one. I have used 12" needles to make hats only. In essence traveling loop is the same as magic loop, but with one loop instead of two. When I discovered magic loop I felt like someone had waved a "magic wand" over me and I "magically" became a sock knitter. It's a rhythmic flow for me, changing loops is effortless, it's much easier for me to keep track of where I am and what I am doing, especially two at a time. I am at a loss as to how you came to your estimate of 1/3 of your knitting time spent working the needle and cord. I takes me mere seconds to turn and switch - the problem may be with cords and joins. I use Hiya Hiya interchangable lace needles which have a thin nylon swivel cord and an extremely smooth join. I also have Chiaogoo lace interchangables with a heavier cord but equally smooth join - both are slick and as I said, takes only seconds to turn and go again. I wanted to know how long this actually takes me to complete one round of knitting two socks at a time and how long it takes me to turn, change balls of yarn and continue. I made an effort not to rush so it would be as true a measurement as I could get. My son timed me after I showed him what I was doing. My result was 98.2% knitting. Pretty good I think. But again, this is what I enjoy and what the advantages are for me. That said, of course there is no one right way to learn how to knit socks, but magic loop is my preferred method of knitting anything in the round.


I am not really familiar with "traveling loop".... I sort of have an idea from your description, but have never used it myself.

I just found that to keep on knitting without having to stop and "regroup" no matter how quickly you can do that.... is just more pleasant and makes more sense to me. 100% knitting is more fun than 98% knitting. LOL

I can try my socks on as I go on a 12" circular.... but not a 9"...this is one of the reasons I prefer a 12" for socks... I have big feet. I use a 9" for mittens because my hands fit into a 9" circular.

I agree wholeheartedly.... two at a time is the ONLY way to go... I knit my mittens, gloves and now socks this way to avoid the "second" syndrome and to ensure even knitting and eventually even sizing.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made socks with all the methods, and like magic loop the best, especially for knitting 2AAT. I would still use DPNs, but it is difficult to travel with them. Two circulars were too fiddly for me. I probable made 3 pairs and at least once on each pair I ended up knitting all the stitches onto the same needles - even when they were different lengths and color cables! The magic loop is neat and as MZMOM1 stated you can knit across both socks and turn the work zip the cable back to the ready position in a few seconds and off you go. I learned toe up socks and magic loop from Liat on Knit Freedom and swear by her video classes - very clear and she anticipates most of the FAQs and troubleshoots problems.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Just for fun I'm going to try two at a time with two sets of 12" needles - keep one set on the left and one on the right. All I will have to do is put one down while I'm picking up the other. The only problem I can see is having to put down one before I've completed the round, and then remember which to pick up and complete when I come back to it - but I think even my pea-brain can manage that without getting too confused. I'll wait until I get used to it and then have my son time me again. It should be interesting - I'll keep you posted!


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

A number of years ago my husband drove as much as 14 to 16 hours a day stopping only for potty and fuel breaks, and they were both at the same time. To pass the time I knit mostly socks as they were small and easy to knit. I could, at that time, knit one sock in one day driving and always had the first to measure against the second to keep them the same size. That said, I have recently started two at a time, toe up knitting on magic loop and find it satisfying. I just like the concept of two socks on one needle and the toe up makes sense as the toes do not have seams at the end to irritate the feet. I believe there are good reasons for any and all knitting techniques and the only real difference is what feels right to the knitter. Enjoy the journey as much as the finished project and be happy!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

martyr said:


> I have made socks with all the methods, and like magic loop the best, especially for knitting 2AAT. I would still use DPNs, but it is difficult to travel with them. Two circulars were too fiddly for me. I probable made 3 pairs and at least once on each pair I ended up knitting all the stitches onto the same needles - even when they were different lengths and color cables! The magic loop is neat and as MZMOM1 stated you can knit across both socks and turn the work zip the cable back to the ready position in a few seconds and off you go. I learned toe up socks and magic loop from Liat on Knit Freedom and swear by her video classes - very clear and she anticipates most of the FAQs and troubleshoots problems.


That is funny! I too have knitted all the stitches onto one DPN because I wasn't paying attention! I am constantly dropping one and having to stop and hunt for it. That said... I don't HATE DPNS at all and I am pretty adept at using them.

I will share a little secret with you.... I bought a set of DPN needle protectors.... you are supposed to insert the working needles into them to keep the work on your stitches and needles together. I can't figure out how to work them!

It's a wonder I can knit a stitch at all!!!! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Just for fun I'm going to try two at a time with two sets of 12" needles - keep one set on the left and one on the right. All I will have to do is put one down while I'm picking up the other. The only problem I can see is having to put down one before I've completed the round, and then remember which to pick up and complete when I come back to it - but I think even my pea-brain can manage that without getting too confused. I'll wait until I get used to it and then have my son time me again. It should be interesting - I'll keep you posted!


Well you are of the "experimentation mind" as I am... I NEEDED to try all of the methods.

I simply knit five rows on one sock and then five on another. If it is the body of the sock and will be knit only, then I will knit ten or 20 rounds on each. I don't put stitch holders on the "resting" needle unless I am leaving the house. I just have one on one side of me and one on the other and lie it down.

Curious to find out how you make out.... everyone is different.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I use magic loop, two at a time, ALL the time. I know it may take a bit of time to set the stitches up, but it takes all the counting of rows away, and when one is done both are done. If you are only measuring one sock against the other they may not be the same size as far as rows knitted goes and then they may not fit right.

I don't knit socks to win a marathon, I knit socks to fit someone's foot, and so the time it takes to untwist the yarn, or move the stitches into position for the knitting on the next needle, means nothing to me. I do everything I can in pairs (hats, sleeves, socks, mitts) so that I don't have to go back and do a second one. I have a pair of socks partly made that I stared years ago, and now I can't match the tension to have the second one the same as the first one. That's another reason for two at a time, not all of us are brilliant enough to always have the same tension no matter when or where they are knitting, so if you do them both at once, the tension should be the same from one sock to the other. If somewhere during the process of knitting your tension changes a bit, it will affect both socks, not just one.

I also know that it takes more time to set up the stitches for afterthought heels, but I like the way they fit so much better than the regular heel, the way they can be replaced, and if you are using self patterning yarns the patterning stays the same for the whole sock, whereas if you do a short row or a regular heel flap heel the patterning changes.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I use magic loop, two at a time, ALL the time. I know it may take a bit of time to set the stitches up, but it takes all the counting of rows away, and when one is done both are done. If you are only measuring one sock against the other they may not be the same size as far as rows knitted goes and then they may not fit right.
> 
> I don't knit socks to win a marathon, I knit socks to fit someone's foot, and so the time it takes to untwist the yarn, or move the stitches into position for the knitting on the next needle, means nothing to me. I do everything I can in pairs (hats, sleeves, socks, mitts) so that I don't have to go back and do a second one. I have a pair of socks partly made that I stared years ago, and now I can't match the tension to have the second one the same as the first one. That's another reason for two at a time, not all of us are brilliant enough to always have the same tension no matter when or where they are knitting, so if you do them both at once, the tension should be the same from one sock to the other. If somewhere during the process of knitting your tension changes a bit, it will affect both socks, not just one.
> 
> I also know that it takes more time to set up the stitches for afterthought heels, but I like the way they fit so much better than the regular heel, the way they can be replaced, and if you are using self patterning yarns the patterning stays the same for the whole sock, whereas if you do a short row or a regular heel flap heel the patterning changes.


Thank you. I remember you also said that the small circulars are not comfortable for your hands.

I have to go check out an "afterthought heel".... so much to learn... sock knitting is like a whole 'nother animal I am finding out!!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the pattern I sent you is toe up, magic loop, afterthought heels

and yes, I cannot use the small circular needles. I have tried but they are very hard on my arthritic hands.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the pattern I sent you is toe up, magic loop, afterthought heels
> 
> and yes, I cannot use the small circular needles. I have tried but they are very hard on my arthritic hands.


Why YES, it is.... I just had another look. My apologies. I just began knitting socks a couple of weeks ago.

It seems my brain is trying to absorb all the methods to knit socks, all the different heels, toe up, cuff down, two at a time..... I am going too fast for myself.... I can't keep up with me.

Thank you. I have pulled your pattern to the top of the list because of the heel you have recommended. I like to try everything.... especially when it comes recommended by a "seasoned" sock knitter.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Which needle size do you prefer with the 12"?



AmyKnits said:


> I am brand new to sock knitting. I decided to try my hand at knitting socks and decided to give ALL the methods their fair shake.
> 
> I was able to find success by using a 12" circular needle, magic loop, 2 circular needles and DPNS.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MzKnitCro..... As with anything else in knitting, you should use the needle size that gives you the correct gauge. 

That said, I have found that I prefer to knit with a size 1US needle and cast on a few more stitches. Most patterns call for a size 2US needle when using sock yarn.

I have also made socks using worsted weight yarn and a size 6US needle as well as some in DK weight on size 4US needles.

What ever works.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Amy and Dreamweaver, I love reading your posts, you make my day XXXX


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!! Dreamweaver is BAAAACK! So lovely to see you here! I am so glad to know that you are on the mend enough to post!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a very scientific and common sense approach to most things in life... I am not an emotional person. Emotions aside... it is inneficient... time consuming and just makes no sense to me to have to knit socks on magic loop and keep adjusting and setting up after only 30 stitches.... I am also looking forward to more responses.
> 
> I AM emotional about how happy I am to see you! I almost want to cry..... such a scare but such a strong woman! You are an inspiration to me in life AND knitting!


Thanks so much... I'm not feeling like much of an inspiration or very strong right now..... but my dear KP friends like you are the wind beneath my wings for the time being. I don't know what I would do without this group or my needles. Between the two, I think I can get through anything...... (just not very gracefully.... )

I'm like you, very common sense on most things.. I do understand those who like to do two socks at the same time... just not an issue for me. I have some OLD short circulars that are NOT fun to use because the steel cord is tough on the hands... but the new needles are great... I have used the traveling loop or magic loop to finish the very top of a hat if I have done it on a circular...rather than get off my rear and go find the matching DPN's but that is about it. I've never tried socks from toe up.... but still think I would use DPN's.... I have learned so much on here... This just doesn't appeal to me.... a personal choice...


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> For me, the biggest advantage for using magic loop is that I like to knit two socks - two mittens, heck - two hats at a time - I have found it to be the best method for me to make sure both come out exactly the same size without having to keep track of rows, etc, especially when I am knitting a complicated lace patter, doing beading, etc. I generally do toe up, but I do cuff down as well. Some say using two circulars is preferable to magic loop - it didn't work as well for me because I like to have multiple projects going on at once and using two circulars would tie up twice as many needles. But for that little problem, I might use two circulars. I like being able to knit with my project with the foot stitches on one needle, sole stitches on the other (this is not to say that the stiches themselves are split evenly - it depends on what I am trying to accomplish). It's also easy to try on as I go along because the stitches are not all scrunched up together on a nine inch needle. This may work with a 12-inch needle because I am assuming you are basically doing the traveling loop method because of the longer needle? That would make sense to me, but not sure on that one. I have used 12" needles to make hats only. In essence traveling loop is the same as magic loop, but with one loop instead of two. When I discovered magic loop I felt like someone had waved a "magic wand" over me and I "magically" became a sock knitter. It's a rhythmic flow for me, changing loops is effortless, it's much easier for me to keep track of where I am and what I am doing, especially two at a time. I am at a loss as to how you came to your estimate of 1/3 of your knitting time spent working the needle and cord. I takes me mere seconds to turn and switch - the problem may be with cords and joins. I use Hiya Hiya interchangable lace needles which have a thin nylon swivel cord and an extremely smooth join. I also have Chiaogoo lace interchangables with a heavier cord but equally smooth join - both are slick and as I said, takes only seconds to turn and go again. I wanted to know how long this actually takes me to complete one round of knitting two socks at a time and how long it takes me to turn, change balls of yarn and continue. I made an effort not to rush so it would be as true a measurement as I could get. My son timed me after I showed him what I was doing. My result was 98.2% knitting. Pretty good I think. But again, this is what I enjoy and what the advantages are for me. That said, of course there is no one right way to learn how to knit socks, but magic loop is my preferred method of knitting anything in the round.


Ditto here!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

The most fascinating way I have seen of knitting two socks at a time in one inside the other, alternating two balls of yarn. I haven't tried it yet,but it is on my Learn To Do list.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I love using DPN's. I'm pretty fast with them and I don't have a laddering problem. Saying that, I prefer using magic loop for socks as I can do two at a time. Having two on the needle I work 60 stitcches so the set up time for the next row is cut down by half. The benifits are avoiding the second sock syndrome and a perfectly matching pair. Thank you for the research I do admire your inquiring mind.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

I don't like magic loop either. I do how ever like to use 2 circular needles. I find this is the easiest for me when doing both socks at once.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I hadn't knit socks for years until I found Magic Loop. Loved it, still do, but then about six years ago, found a 9-inch circ at a little store in Cohoes, now closed. At that point, I had not heard of anyone knitting socks on them, and neither had the shop owner. I tried it and loved it, but sometimes my thumb does cramp. Now, depending on the sock pattern, I either use Magic Loop or my short circs.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I hadn't knit socks for years until I found Magic Loop. Loved it, still do, but then about six years ago, found a 9-inch circ at a little store in Cohoes, now closed. At that point, I had not heard of anyone knitting socks on them, and neither had the shop owner. I tried it and loved it, but sometimes my thumb does cramp. Now, depending on the sock pattern, I either use Magic Loop or my short circs.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Magic loop is slow when the cable is too long. A 32" works well for me and really doesn't require a lot of time to change rows.
Glad to see Dreamweaver and Amyknits posts!!!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with you Dreamweaver and lovely to see you back.


Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is usually DPNs for me too, or occasionally travelling loop. I can't seem to get my rhymn right on magic loop and second sock syndrome is not an issue. I don't like the very short DPNs though, they seem to have a mind of their own and I can't control them.
Do you all manage to keep track of mirrored patterns when knitting 2 at a time?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought and returned a set of 9" needles. I felt as if I were knitting with toy needles and couldn't make progress. Someone said it was like knitting with doll house props - or something similar. I felt the same. I will try the magic loop since I love it for many other projects. I have used dpns so far and I have knitted maybe two dozen pairs of socks. I have four unfinished pairs right now. One pair just needs the toes grafted!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad to see Dreamweaver back in the fold. We have all missed your comments!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Amy, I have tried the 12" circular for socks and could not get the stitched  around in  a circle to  meet. I could not even get it started as their was way too much stress on the stitches to pull it in a circle, What is your secret?


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome back, Dreamweaver! I had brain surgery twice in 1974 (aneurysms) and have been going at full speed since I recuperated. I retired as a court stenographer and now enjoy many hobbies: knitting, crocheting and woodworking. Hang in there and just know you will be fine! We all missed you!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I found this a very interesting post - so true that there are many ways to knit socks - something for everyone. I tried my first socks on DPNs. I had no problems, even finished the second one. Then I found magic/traveling loop. I knit toe up two at a time and wouldn't do it any other way. I haven't tried 2 circulars - magic loop works for me, so with it I stick. I would like to try the sock in a sock method some day - it sure looks interesting. When I made the leap to use just circular needles for all my knitting, I replaced all my needles with 40" addi turbos. I replaced one at a time and figured I could knit everything on that length. It has been true and has worked on everything I have knitted.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah! Dreamwever is back. Wishing you a continued speedy recovery. 
I too prefer 4 or 5 needles. 4 or 5 2.5mm knit picks make sock knitting o the fastest for me. I have used magic loop...but only if for some reason the dps don't seem appropriate. When the technique first came out I could not help but feel yarn shops were pushing it because the magic loop needles were so much more expensive than a set of dps. The next logical step was two sets of the more expensive needles. I got it! Joan 8060


Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm working on my first toe or clog sock and have put 3 sock patterns together to try to get what I want - a regular sock to cover my toes that goes just to the arch of my foot. Thanks Amy for your encouragement! I did have to tink 2 rows last evening after adding PMs as one called for to do the decreases going toward the toe. I goofed somewhere and added a stitch by one of the markers and taking 2 rows out was a less than wonderful experience but I'm back on track (and got rid of the PMs!). I did order the HiyaHiya 9" set to use as they 'made more sense' to me and didn't think I could handle a patterned sock using magic loop. I am worried about hand cramping with the shorter needles but this technique has me so tense that I have to lay it aside for a while anyway so maybe this will work better. Working two socks at one time sounds wonderful. I tend to not want to repeat things I do and am worried I'll be a one toe-sock wonder! LOL


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the magic loop for 2 reasons. First I can try the sock on while still in progress to check for size. Second, because I travel a lot and my knitting goes with me, I don't have to worry about stitches falling off or needles getting in the way when stored in my bag.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I learned magic loop in a sock class, and knitted several pairs, two at a time, but socks haven't 'bitten' me yet, but so I use magic loop for hats, gloves, sleeves, anything round and I do love it. Couldn't master dpns and I just did a hat on a 16" circular, and did not enjoy that short needle, so can't imagine using a 9" or 12"! Although as they say, don't knock it to you try it - maybe someday I will.

Dreamweaver, glad you're back, and Amyknits, always love your in depth analysis!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, Amy. From viewing your results, one would never guess you were new to socks!!! Anyway, I use Magic Loop because I can manage it and because I can do 2 at a time. Have that terrible SSS.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


Welcome back, Dreamweaver - we missed you!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> The mystery to me is those that use the technique to knit socks...... There are only 60 or so stitches in most sock patterns. If you have to stop every 30 stitches to essentially "set up" your next 30 stitches, having to pull that long cord all the way through and "fix" the stitches again...putting the next half of the stitches back on the needle, etc.....
> 
> Amy, you are quite right but .... I knit two at once! Doesn't seem to me that I spend much longer setting up my next row on magic loop than I do on a straight needle. But it isn't about speed for me. It is about getting both socks the same size. lol!


I agree with Judy. I knit socks using the magic loop 2 at a time toe up. My socks are always the same length and finished together. No dropping dpns and so much easier to put a stopper on the ends of the needles in between knitting sessions. I knit for enjoyment and do not generally give myself a deadline. I enjoy the process and if pulling the cable between rounds is part of the technique for the knitting I am content with it. I have used the magic loop while casting on only 4 stitches and it works. Decreasing down to 4 stitches also works. I use a 40" cable and it is long enough to circle around for the smaller circumferences. Having learned to knit socks on first 4 dpns and then 5 dpns, I personally like the magic loop best. As with most knitting, it is a matter of choice. Try the various methods and go with the most comfortable for you. I still use dpns on occasion because they are fun for me to use and I don't want to forget how to use them.

I did not find learning the magic loop to be any more complicated than dpns - fiddling with 4-5 needles with a point at both ends! Again it is a matter of choice. Sure pulling the cable is a tad time consuming but I remember reading somewhere finishing both socks at the same time saves time in the long run and you don't run into "second sock syndrome". I can't state this enough-whatever works for YOU is the best method for you, yourself.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I like my double points. Don't have all the problems mentions of dropping needles etc. If I ever find someone who knows how to do all these other methods and could show me clearly, I would try it just to learn something new.


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know how to answer your questions, but I can say that I learned magic loop by learning how to knit socks, and I think it is the easiest method. When I use DP's I am always pulling out the wrong needle. Magic Loop takes a little longer but I am always pleased with the result.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I personally enjoy knitting with the Magic Loop method. I find it relaxing because I can see without using markers exactly where I am ... sole or instep... and don't have to think too hard about it. I love doing toe up, two at a time... and I work instep, instep ... then sole, sole working same row on each sock... it is the only way that my socks can be exactly the same size. (I can never remember row counts....barely remember stitch counts when working special patterns). No second sock syndrome. 
Sock knitting for me started with Magic Loop and I did not find it fiddly at all. I did have some difficulty with ladders in the beginning... wrong kind of needles (for me), but since I got my ChiaoGoo bamboo interchangeables ... no more ladders. 
Slipping stitches around the 40" of cable does not seem to take any time at all (at least since the ChiaoGoo's).
Initially, I bought cheap circulars from China ... tubular type cable that was the same size as the bamboo needles. The material and thickness of cable made stitches difficult to slip from one side to the other... and that did take more time shifting stitches...it also seems to have been the cause of ladders, due to lots of stretching of those same stitches. 

I also rather enjoy the comments from folks that have never seen Magic Loop before... and usually get in very interesting conversations.

Jane


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well first of all YAY!!! Dreamweaver... I'm so happy to see your smiling face back in the posts.. I've been praying for your speedy and comfortable recovery..!!!!!

Amy you have pointed out just what I think of magic loop it is just too much messing around to go smooth... I like DPNS the best because they relax me and I feel good when using them... for speed I use 2 circulars its like knitting with 2 straights I just turn my work and I can do 2 at a time.. I'm not a fan of knitting socks but hubby loves his wool work socks and I make them for him... so I want speed with those..  luckly they are knitted on size US5 needles and go fairly quick.. I do see where the Magic Loop is a good choice when we are nearing the end of a hat and just want to finish it..


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My fat little fingers get fumbly with the short points on 12" or 9" needles. Magic loop I can use longer points, make both socks at one time and have them come out even, and put them away without the danger of losing the stitches.

That said, there is no one right way. The "right" way is what works for you and is comfortable or you.


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

I also use magic loop two at a time so that both socks will be the same size. LOL. Major problem knitting two of anything and having them come our the same. I knit sleeves and fronts on cardigans two at a time also. I have used DPNS and even enjoy it. However I do not have to hunt up that forth needle, hubby no longer has to pull over so I can get out and look for the needle I dropped under the seats of the car.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I have never knit a pair of socks but I want to try. What is the best pattern and video for doing the magic loop . I admire all you gals that just "whip " them out all the time. Great to see your pretty face on KP again Dreamweaver !!


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

Have enjoyed your analysis. I have knitted for 40+ years and made untold pairs of sock (I knit continental). I tried magic loop and like you find it very inefficient and wonder about the "magic" of it. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have only knit 3 pair of socks, so I'm not sure if my opinion will help but here's my 2 cents. I learned to knit socks on dpns. I did not find them too terrible difficult after the first couple rounds and never seemed to have much of a difficulty with ladders. After that I decided that I would try the magic loop method. I knit two pair using magic loop and of the two methods I believe I like magic loop more. You are correct in that there is some time loss while "fiddling" with the needles. I have never tried to knit a sock with two circulars. I also have never tried to knit socks with just one circular (mainly because all my circulars are like 40" circulars and I haven't decided to buy smaller ones. 

That being said, I think the most interesting part of learning any craft is comparing styles and techniques with others who do the same craft. Since every person is different it makes sense that the way they do their craft would be different as well. I do truly enjoy finding out why other people use the methods they use and if it seems like a method that I may enjoy then I'll give it a whirl. So, since I think your single circular method seems interesting I may go pick up a shorter circular and give your method a whirl. If nothing else, I'll chalk it up as a learning experience!

Hope all your knitting endeavors are awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I do mine two at a time using 2 circulars (usually cuff down) and enjoy it that way. I only do them separately when doing the heel turn. It works for me. I learned how to knit socks on 2 circulars and didn't have second sock syndrome but was happy when I learned how to do 2 at a time. It's nice to have the pair completed when they come off the needles.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I will admit to not having persevered sufficiently to master the magic loop. I prefer 2 circs for most socks, but I have used dp's for many years before switching. Patterns that work in thirds are made for dpn's. How nice to see this discussion staying friendly, not a put down in sight!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

I have tried "them" all and have settled into two at a time, toe up with magic loop..and have added tiicasa.com ' s way of doing the heels both at the same time....love it that i don t have to figure out the where was I stuff in going back and forth between socks if I have to stop in the middle...We all have ourfavorites, this is just mine, but I do have the nine inch needles in s bag waiting to try...LOL


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

The advantage (for me) to magic loop is that I knit two socks at a time without having to go to a different set of needles. Yes, I can knit 2 socks at a time on DPNs, but that's just more extra work. I can knit one at a time, but honestly, I get "Second Sock Syndrome" -- when I'm done with a project, I want to be done and not have to knit another sock. I knit sleeves for sweaters 2 at a time as well, when I can.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

The advantage (for me) to magic loop is that I knit two socks at a time without having to go to a different set of needles. Yes, I can knit 2 socks at a time on DPNs, but that's just more extra work. I can knit one at a time, but honestly, I get "Second Sock Syndrome" -- when I'm done with a project, I want to be done and not have to knit another sock. I knit sleeves for sweaters 2 at a time as well, when I can.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to use circulars and Magic Loop. No choice. I have arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, and my finger pads are numb, so I simply cannot hold dpns. The longer cable on the Magic Loop method helps me to keep the needle under control.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer the dpns. have never had problems with ladders.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

funny, I don't' get second sock syndrome, but always knit sleeves 2 at a time- second sleeve syndrome?


----------



## 78marna (May 5, 2013)

I've made lots of socks with DPNS and love the Magic Loop. If you have an Addi needle at least 29" long, it has a very flexible cord and makes the sock go much faster. Ladders are practically gone. I will try 2 at a time after I get a 40" needle. I'm still struggling with the provisional cast-on but just watched the video on you-tube so I think that solved my problems. The biggest problem with the magic loop for me was that I had to try and try and try again to make it work. It does make one more patient! I taught myself to knit 60 years ago so I can still learn something.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

provisional cast on? for socks? I just use the turkish cast on and it works wonderfully. No twisting of stitches between the needles, just a plain wrap from back to front.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

yooperdooper said:


> Amy, I have tried the 12" circular for socks and could not get the stitched around in a circle to meet. I could not even get it started as their was way too much stress on the stitches to pull it in a circle, What is your secret?


There is no secret, however I do have a few tips to offer.

First, a long tail cast on is best. I RARELY use that cast on.... just not my favorite. But for socks it is a MUST... it gives you a loose, stretchy cast on which is great for ease of putting a sock on AND for stretching stitches around the needle. There are a couple of other great sock cast ons, but the long tail is the one most knitters are familiar with so I recommend that one.

Some knitters knit the first two rounds or so back and forth and then join. I, personally don't do this, I don't have a problem, but I have heard some do this with success.

Almost any time you are knitting in the round with JUST the right amount of stitches to fit.... the first round or two will be difficult. I say, the first round may be a bear, the second a bit easier and then you are on your way.

I do understand the knitters who say they find the short needles to be awkward.... they are.... at first. Remember the first time you picked up a set of DPNS? Now THAT is awkward. It just takes a few minutes to "get" it and then you are off.

Even now, when I put down my 12" circular and pick up a straight needle or the DPNS to do the toe...... My hands need a minute (a row or two) to adjust. When I have been using sock yarn... which I have been for a few weeks..... and then I casted on a project in DK weight last night... I had to keep looking at the yarn and the ball band because it FELT like I was knitting with chunky yarn.... it felt strange and "uncomfortable" for SEVERAL rounds.

Trust me.... feeling comfortable with a 8-9-12" circular is MUCH quicker and easier than learning magic loop, knitting with two circulars, etc.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Trust me.... feeling comfortable with a 8-9-12" circular is MUCH quicker and easier than learning magic loop, knitting with two circulars, etc.


That's what I love about knitting -- it's so personalized and personal. There are so many techniques out there to try so you can find the one that works best for you. And thankfully, there's no judgment from others if you're doing whatever it is differently than they are.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

My first and only pair of socks I made without a pattern, only following Kelly's Sock Class which uses Magic Loop. Once I got the hang of it, I loved it. I didn't find it fiddley maybe because I didn't know any different, lol. 
When I get to another pair of socks, maybe I'll try 12" circs!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I have to use circulars and Magic Loop. No choice. I have arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, and my finger pads are numb, so I simply cannot hold dpns. The longer cable on the Magic Loop method helps me to keep the needle under control.


That makes sense. Thank you for replying. I am wishing that you have a good knitting day.. that your hands are pain free.

I panicked because I burned my pointer finger taking something out of the oven last night... I worried that I couldn't finish the knitting I wanted to. Sort of silly, right?!

My hats off to you for continuing to knit despite your pain! What a HERO!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


What a treat for me, today, to see you are back with us!
I hope you continue to recover rapidly!
Welcome home!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

itip2 said:


> I will admit to not having persevered sufficiently to master the magic loop. I prefer 2 circs for most socks, but I have used dp's for many years before switching. Patterns that work in thirds are made for dpn's. How nice to see this discussion staying friendly, not a put down in sight!


AMEN sister!

I was actually concerned about posing my question..... getting severe "backlash" on another recent post that didn't SEEM at ALL confrontational.....

Apparently SOCK knitters are a very kind, considerate and "willing to try new techniques" "look at the other side of the coin" bunch. REFRESHING!!

REALLY REFRESHING. I am enjoying this discussion so much.... being a brand new sock knitter myself.... glad I joined this "club"!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm working on my first toe or clog sock and have put 3 sock patterns together to try to get what I want - a regular sock to cover my toes that goes just to the arch of my foot. Thanks Amy for your encouragement! I did have to tink 2 rows last evening after adding PMs as one called for to do the decreases going toward the toe. I goofed somewhere and added a stitch by one of the markers and taking 2 rows out was a less than wonderful experience but I'm back on track (and got rid of the PMs!). I did order the HiyaHiya 9" set to use as they 'made more sense' to me and didn't think I could handle a patterned sock using magic loop. I am worried about hand cramping with the shorter needles but this technique has me so tense that I have to lay it aside for a while anyway so maybe this will work better. Working two socks at one time sounds wonderful. I tend to not want to repeat things I do and am worried I'll be a one toe-sock wonder! LOL


I checked out your "clog socks" last night.. how cool!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keep-the-feet

My hands don't cramp. I DID have REALLY sore hands for two days when working on a bobble stitch pillow. I think that using new muscles when doing something new (ie. bobble stitch or 12" circulars) MAY cause some hand pain.

But, like doing a new exercise, the pain in my hands went away after the fist two days of "bobbling". I almost put the project aside, but kept at it because I am stubborn..... and THAT is what it was.... pain from using new hand muscles to make bobbles.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I agree with the other TAAT Magic Loop users. For me, it about doing two socks at the same time, and having them match. Even my mistakes match! LOL!! I have also tried the other methods. DPN's were not for me because I could not seem to hold on to all those needles at once. The small circular (which I agree, makes sense) caused my hand to cramp and I do suffer from SSS. Two circulars just seemed like over-kill to me. I always had that second needle hanging down, pulling on my stitches. So it's TAAT 40" Magic Loop for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well first of all YAY!!! Dreamweaver... I'm so happy to see your smiling face back in the posts.. I've been praying for your speedy and comfortable recovery..!!!!!
> 
> Amy you have pointed out just what I think of magic loop it is just too much messing around to go smooth... I like DPNS the best because they relax me and I feel good when using them... for speed I use 2 circulars its like knitting with 2 straights I just turn my work and I can do 2 at a time.. I'm not a fan of knitting socks but hubby loves his wool work socks and I make them for him... so I want speed with those..  luckly they are knitted on size US5 needles and go fairly quick.. I do see where the Magic Loop is a good choice when we are nearing the end of a hat and just want to finish it..


I agree.... like you and Dreamweaver... I do use magic loop to close the top of a hat. I am usually too lazy to switch to dpns or grab another circular so it makes SENSE to use magic loop.

I keep asking my husband if I can make him some socks. He sees that it is a lot of work and I am sure he is worried that if he doesn't like them... he will hurt my feelings. He is really fussy about what he wears. I think I will knit him a pair anyways..... it's only time that I have invested... I got more! Giggle. I HOPE so!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I checked out your "clog socks" last night.. how cool!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keep-the-feet
> 
> ...


I love your lamb! All those bobbles must have taken FOREVER! Is there a pattern link you can share?


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK,all you two at a time toe up sock knitters. Is there a good source for learning the two at a time on Magic Loop?? I have arthritis in my fingers and working with the short needles hurts and I have SSS, so two at a time toe up magic loop help would be appreciated.

So glad to see Dreamweaver back on line, also! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Amy, you are quite right but .... I knit two at once! Doesn't seem to me that I spend much longer setting up my next row on magic loop than I do on a straight needle. But it isn't about speed for me. It is about getting both socks the same size. lol!


i also do all of mine TAAT - i like having the entire pair finished @ the same time. so, in essence, i'm doing 1 sock, then the other, since i knit 60 stitches or so per side.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> OK,all you two at a time toe up sock knitters. Is there a good source for learning the two at a time on Magic Loop?? I have arthritis in my fingers and working with the short needles hurts and I have SSS, so two at a time toe up magic loop help would be appreciated.
> 
> So glad to see Dreamweaver back on line, also! Keep on keeping on!


I learned with Liat Gat at KNITfreedom.com. (Rats I can't get the URL right)

Hope this helps you

And welcome back Dreamweaver.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


Welcome back! It's a delight to see you here again.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I started with Melissa Margan-Oaks "2-at-a-time Socks." But if you google knitting two at a time socks on you tube there are many tutorials.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I have knitted socks magic loop toe up, but I just can't understand the magic loop top down. I think I will just use 1 circular for each sock, do 2 at a time that way. This is ridiculous, I have been trying to do top down 2 at a time for 3 weeks. I will post when I'm done, they are only footies, too. I loved the yarn (soy) when I first got it, now I hate the yarn, the socks, the needles, and am mad at myself. I'll probably be done by the end of Oct. or something.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> I love your lamb! All those bobbles must have taken FOREVER! Is there a pattern link you can share?


Isn't he adorable?! I love him. Now you see why I kept on knitting even though my hands were screaming at me to stop!

There is a technique where you can use a crochet hook to make your bobbles.... it looks so much quicker and easier. I would highly recommend using that to save your hands. You will have to do a SEARCH to find it.

Courier posted "making bobbles using a crochet hook" the VERY day I posted my pillow! I sure "yelled at her" for that! LOL

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bobble-sheep-pillow

My posting with some of my notes is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167663-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

train said:


> I have knitted socks magic loop toe up, but I just can't understand the magic loop top down. I think I will just use 1 circular for each sock, do 2 at a time that way. This is ridiculous, I have been trying to do top down 2 at a time for 3 weeks. I will post when I'm done, they are only footies, too. I loved the yarn (soy) when I first got it, now I hate the yarn, the socks, the needles, and am mad at myself. I'll probably be done by the end of Oct. or something.


Well, it is worth a try if you can save your sanity. I understand the frustration.... learning to knit SOCKS is like a whole different ball game.... it's not YOU. I had to have 5mmdpns walk me through the whole thing... even re-writing a pattern to suit me.

You WILL get there. Keep at it. Reach out for help if you need it. I sure did.

My first sock is named "Village Sock" because it took a village (of KPers) to help me knit MY first sock!!!!


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

I learned to knit socks when I was young during the 2nd WW. I thought that I would never change. But recently within the last 3 or 4 years a friend showed me the magic loop and I love it. Reasons are multiple. I can knit in a group and not hit someone with the end of a needle. I can knit on a plane or bus without thought of losing a needle on the floor and having trouble retrieving it... As for time wasted in between each 30 stitches, I believe it compares with the time wasted in between three or four needles as you change from one to another.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> OK,all you two at a time toe up sock knitters. Is there a good source for learning the two at a time on Magic Loop?? I have arthritis in my fingers and working with the short needles hurts and I have SSS, so two at a time toe up magic loop help would be appreciated.
> 
> So glad to see Dreamweaver back on line, also! Keep on keeping on!


 The links below will show you how to go about doing two at a time.
Jane





 Lait Gat's video





 Very Pink video






http://knitpurlhunter.com/blog/?p=974 shows short row heel too.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

train said:


> I have knitted socks magic loop toe up, but I just can't understand the magic loop top down. I think I will just use 1 circular for each sock, do 2 at a time that way. This is ridiculous, I have been trying to do top down 2 at a time for 3 weeks. I will post when I'm done, they are only footies, too. I loved the yarn (soy) when I first got it, now I hate the yarn, the socks, the needles, and am mad at myself. I'll probably be done by the end of Oct. or something.


The cast on is different for two at a time top down socks on magic loop. Here is a link for a great video to show you how it's done. Eeezy peezy!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That makes sense. Thank you for replying. I am wishing that you have a good knitting day.. that your hands are pain free.
> 
> I panicked because I burned my pointer finger taking something out of the oven last night... I worried that I couldn't finish the knitting I wanted to. Sort of silly, right?!
> 
> My hats off to you for continuing to knit despite your pain! What a HERO!!


Thanks, Amy, but I am no "hero". Knitting helps keep my hands and fingers somewhat flexible, and I recently read it helps keep Alzheimer's at bay (Already have "Sometimer's" LOL)

As far as the pain goes, I find that if I wear my carpal tunnel wrist braces at night religiously, it pretty well keeps that under control. Sometimes I have to lay off for a day from knitting, but mostly not. And, again, the circular needles keeping the weight off my wrists and arms really helps too.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

mopgenorth i agree with you. I love magic loop, and love doing 2 socks at once hats etc.. I don't have trouble with the 2 yarns and i need faster and when i finish love to see my 2 socks etc. is finish. Would not trade it in the world for dpn. it is faster finish both at same time and i don't have to keep starting yarn to the next needle :thumbup:


----------



## 78marna (May 5, 2013)

what is a Turkish Cast on?


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I just love the magic loop, I do two socks at a time on one needle .I do not find it hard to adjust needles just push and pull quick move.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I hadn't knit socks for years until I found Magic Loop. Loved it, still do, but then about six years ago, found a 9-inch circ at a little store in Cohoes, now closed. At that point, I had not heard of anyone knitting socks on them, and neither had the shop owner. I tried it and loved it, but sometimes my thumb does cramp. Now, depending on the sock pattern, I either use Magic Loop or my short circs.


I liked that little shop in Cohoes, too. I've used the 9" circs and found I cramped up a little sometimes. I like them better than the 12" HiyaHiyas I bought, though. I think the needles are too long for the cords, and I really don't like the bend at all. I hate to be defeated by a needle so I'll try again.

So far my preference is two circs, one sock at a time.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


What a pleasure to see you!!! Welcome back! We sure did miss you. I is so wonderful to see your face again. Stay well please.

About magic loop or 12 " needles for socks ------I haven't knit socks yet. Am planning to!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the links for [email protected] time socks. Can't wait to give that a try, but not until tomorrow! Darn. Always know I will get answers here!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I think using magic loop or two cables works best for me as I drag them every where and often knock my work about. I have had the fun of my needles falling out with DPS, as well as pulling them out myself to start up again! Go figure :? :roll: I have not tried the short cables, but I do not like feeling like my cable is too short and I am fighting the needles. I do not think that would work well for me (I have issues,LOL). I would knit socks on 60" cables if I thought it would work well for me. I just saw a pattern on Knitty for socks on two straight needles. I would try them but I hate the sewing up! :lol: I may have to give it a shot just for fun!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I think using magic loop or two cables works best for me as I drag them every where and often knock my work about. I have had the fun of my needles falling out with DPS, as well as pulling them out myself to start up again! Go figure :? :roll: I have not tried the short cables, but I do not like feeling like my cable is too short and I am fighting the needles. I do not think that would work well for me (I have issues,LOL). I would knit socks on 60" cables if I thought it would work well for me. I just saw a pattern on Knitty for socks on two straight needles. I would try them but I hate the sewing up! :lol: I may have to give it a shot just for fun!


I see nothing fun in sewing anything up... :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I made argyle socks for boyfriends in high school-four needles and bobbins that sounded like castenets. I only returned to socks about three years ago when I discovered the magic loop. I love it--there is something very soothing and rhythmical when I pull out the loop as I go from section to section. I can make a pair in two to three days--one at a time. I have never suffered from second sock syndrome.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

I'm with you. Projects have languished for years waiting to be sewn together. Ditto with general mending and sewing buttons back on. My husband knows it is the kiss of death if an article if his clothing needs mending or ironing. The funny thing is that every year or so I go through my mending basket to get rid of items that no longer fit. I give these to goodwill but not without repairing them first!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you Jane, I used the video for knitpurlhunter, and I think I can do that. It's the best video so far. Also the
Turkish cast on looks easy. Thanks again, train


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have made many, many socks on dpns and I don't suffer from second sock syndrome. I wanted to master magic loop and have two at a time, toe up on the needles now. I agree that I seem to spend a lot of time untwisting yarn, pulling on cables. I have tried 9" circular but needles are so short, it is hard to manage. When I finish this pair, I will try the 12" circular or it is back to dpns, size 1 or 2.25 mm with 60 stitches. Maybe even try (again) two at a time on dpns with double knitting - eek.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

judyh47 said:


> The mystery to me is those that use the technique to knit socks...... There are only 60 or so stitches in most sock patterns. If you have to stop every 30 stitches to essentially "set up" your next 30 stitches, having to pull that long cord all the way through and "fix" the stitches again...putting the next half of the stitches back on the needle, etc.....
> 
> Amy, you are quite right but .... I knit two at once! Doesn't seem to me that I spend much longer setting up my next row on magic loop than I do on a straight needle. But it isn't about speed for me. It is about getting both socks the same size. lol!


I use DPN for socks. I also use two sets of DPN so I can do both socks at the same time, alternating between socks. I do the cuffs first, then the body, etc. that way I finish both socks together and I can pay attention to the size of each, so they match.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

The true fun is seeing if it ever happens! I did say I hate to sew knitting up LOL!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> It has been easy to find and purchase a 29 to 40 inch cable needle. I have NEVER seen a 9 or 12 inch cable needle. Of course I could order it online but the long cable needles seem to accommodate many different knitting projects.
> 
> If a 12 inch circular needle in a size I would use to knit socks crosses my path, I'll buy it and try it.


9" and 12" HiyaHiyas are available at www.springer'syarnnook.com - well, let's just say I tried to order from them and had a problem as it wouldn't go to the next screen without my filling in my zip code for postage to be calculated. There was no place to do other than select your state, no place to type in the zip code, and no where could I see how to get past that section to complete my order. I wrote to the owner and stated that I'd had a problem but there's been no reply. I spent more by going to Amazon but wanted the needles.


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,how do you use the 12" circular needle and do you just knit round and round? Can you also knit two at a time? I have only done two socks - one at a time and they were not identical! It would be nice to be able to do two at a time and have the same result.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually use dpns and have never had a problem with ladders (but then again I knit rather tightly). I do plan on trying magic loop again after I get new circulars. The circulars that I have now are too stiff and it is a hassle to make the loops. I am determined to give it another try though. As mopgenorth said - I believe it depends on the needles you are using.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> 9" and 12" HiyaHiyas are available at www.springer'syarnnook.com - well, let's just say I tried to order from them and had a problem as it wouldn't go to the next screen without my filling in my zip code for postage to be calculated. There was no place to do other than select your state, no place to type in the zip code, and no where could I see how to get past that section to complete my order. I wrote to the owner and stated that I'd had a problem but there's been no reply. I spent more by going to Amazon but wanted the needles.


You can do a SEARCH typing in "12" circular knitting needles" and you will find most manufacturers make them and you have your choice of countless retailers that sell them. Your choices are virtually endless... ChiaoGoo, Addis, HiyaHiya, KA..... The list is very long!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is funny! I too have knitted all the stitches onto one DPN because I wasn't paying attention! I am constantly dropping one and having to stop and hunt for it. That said... I don't HATE DPNS at all and I am pretty adept at using them.
> 
> I will share a little secret with you.... I bought a set of DPN needle protectors.... you are supposed to insert the working needles into them to keep the work on your stitches and needles together. I can't figure out how to work them!
> 
> It's a wonder I can knit a stitch at all!!!! LOL


I bought those too, just because they look like sheep... Knit Picks has a tube that has a slit in it so the working sock can hang out... No holes.... It is just two cardboard pieces but works pretty good... when I remember to do it...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> You can do a SEARCH typing in "12" circular knitting needles" and you will find most manufacturers make them and you have your choice of countless retailers that sell them. Your choices are virtually endless... ChiaoGoo, Addis, HiyaHiya, KA..... The list is very long!


Hummmmm....I couldn't find 9 or 12" Addis. Shoot. Bad on me. But then so many in this forum have said they really liked the brands you listed so the new HiyaHiya's I've order will be fun and a new experience with both needles and technique.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for the link and the tip. Crochet bobbles are fast and fun. I love purl soho!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't find it difficult to use but it is inefficient. I can say I tried it but have gone back to two circulars. So much faster.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am sure I would like the 12" needle or 9" best myself... I used DPN's because it is just so fast and automatic....
> 
> As for Magic Loop... so glad to read your opinion. I know many love it but I find it so fiddly and takes so much more time.... I don't have any problem with second sock syndrome so have no desire to knit two at once. I will be most interested to hear WHY people like it.... I'm not one of them.


Welcome back, Dreamweaver! You have been missed!


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi when you use 12" circular, do you use stitch markers to denote the beginning?


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> I made argyle socks for boyfriends in high school-four needles and bobbins that sounded like castenets. I only returned to socks about three years ago when I discovered the magic loop. I love it--there is something very soothing and rhythmical when I pull out the loop as I go from section to section. I can make a pair in two to three days--one at a time. I have never suffered from second sock syndrome.


I remember those days. Bobbins and angora. what fun. I learned to knit on a gpair of gray socks with royal blue and white angora to match boyfriends car. All my DPs came in sets of 4, now they are sets of 5.

I have used two circs, magic loop, 9" circular and now 12" circular and like the 12" circular best. What a varied bunch of knitters we are

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

It's good to see that you're back. We've missed you!!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I keep asking my husband if I can make him some socks. He sees that it is a lot of work and I am sure he is worried that if he doesn't like them... he will hurt my feelings. He is really fussy about what he wears. I think I will knit him a pair anyways..... it's only time that I have invested... I got more! Giggle. I HOPE so!


Our best friend knit my husband a pair of beautiful, long, lacy socks that are to be worn with a kilt. Her husband was Scottish and regularly wore his kilt to parties. My husband has never worn a kilt and has never worn the socks, but they are still much appreciated by him and by me--just looking at them and thinking how loving she was spending all the time making them. She died of cancer a number of years ago, but we still have the socks to remind us of her sweet, loving nature.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I go back and forth between magic loop and two circulars. I like both methods and can't decide which I like better. I cannot use dpns because my fingers are stiff from arthritis and it is too hard to manipulate all those needles. Besides, I like to try the socks on as I go and you can't do that with dpns.
I have not tried the 12 in circulars but I have ordered one and it should arrive soon. I will try it soon after it arrives. I agree it would be nice to be able to just keep going without having to switch needles. For the record I have never had a problem with laddering, I have always kept the needles close together when starting on the next needle and I make the first stitches a little snugger so I guess that is the reason.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY for the sock knitting tips. I will try again with casting on with the long tail. It seems like it would be faster than dbp if I can get the hang of it.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Where do you get that small of circulars? I can't even find a size 3 needle let alone 12" circs. I shy away from knitting anything with sleeves because of having to do Magic Loop. Although I am getting pretty good with that. I tried dpns twice and gave up. Knitting two at a time? Wow. I can't even imagine how to do that. Any suggestions? Also where are (" circs? I can't imagine those either.
Sue


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Amy, you remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman and her no-nonsense, efficient way of knitting. I just re-read Almanac and Knitting without Tears. Love those books and can't recommend them enough.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

stonypathlady said:


> Amy, you remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman and her no-nonsense, efficient way of knitting. I just re-read Almanac and Knitting without Tears. Love those books and can't recommend them enough.


WOW! That is a HUGE compliment. I just figure out what makes sense.... I guess "no nonsense" would apply. WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! Thanks! Printing off your comment and putting it on the fridge.........


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> Our best friend knit my husband a pair of beautiful, long, lacy socks that are to be worn with a kilt. Her husband was Scottish and regularly wore his kilt to parties. My husband has never worn a kilt and has never worn the socks, but they are still much appreciated by him and by me--just looking at them and thinking how loving she was spending all the time making them. She died of cancer a number of years ago, but we still have the socks to remind us of her sweet, loving nature.


Such a sweet story. I bet the socks are gorgeous... whether worn or just treasured.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Where do you get that small of circulars? I can't even find a size 3 needle let alone 12" circs. I shy away from knitting anything with sleeves because of having to do Magic Loop. Although I am getting pretty good with that. I tried dpns twice and gave up. Knitting two at a time? Wow. I can't even imagine how to do that. Any suggestions? Also where are (" circs? I can't imagine those either.
> Sue


At the top of the last page I explain that a simple google SEARCH by typing in "12" circular knitting needles" will yield several manufacturers and a huge variety of retailers to choose from. You will find Addi, Hiya Hiya, Chiaogoo, KA, Clover, Crystal Palace and many, many others manufacture them. Almost all needle suppliers carry a wide variety.

You may not have NOTICED them.... they are there and readily available. ;-)


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I have tried knitting socks on 12" needles and for me it's a comfort thing, it puts my fingers in a strain to work with the very short tips and its just no fun because I can't rest the end of the tips on the heel of my hand. It's magic loop for me. It takes me less than 5 seconds to do the two movements that set up my sock to knit the other half of the row. I don't knit real tight and my stitches slide right down when I do that push and pull.
> On another topic: ROLL TIDE! I live in GA, but even after almost 50 years, my heart's still in Alabama.


My heart's in Alabama too -- but, um, my brother is an Auburn alum, so I have to root for them. I think they're having a few problems right now. But that sort of thing is popping up all over....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> Where do you get that small of circulars? I can't even find a size 3 needle let alone 12" circs. I shy away from knitting anything with sleeves because of having to do Magic Loop. Although I am getting pretty good with that. I tried dpns twice and gave up. Knitting two at a time? Wow. I can't even imagine how to do that. Any suggestions? Also where are (" circs? I can't imagine those either.
> Sue


I ordered my 12" from Knitting-Warehouse. According the the tracking they should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I thought a magic loop was a circular needle! Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I loved knitting socks with dpns but after reading about magic loop and magic cast on I had to try it. I've made 3 pair of socks 2aat toe up and the best part about it is the heel. With cuff down I always had trouble picking up stitches, it was always hit or miss if it would look nice. With toe up socks my heels and gussets are perfect. I also like that when the pattern is complicated I don't have to write down what I did or try to count rows. Each sock is the same and beautiful. I do find moving the stitches a little putsy and it does make me miss my dpns. My grandma had a 12inch circular that I inherited which leads me to wanting to try your village socks. I'm always up for a new way to knit!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

stonypathlady said:


> Amy, you remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman and her no-nonsense, efficient way of knitting. I just re-read Almanac and Knitting without Tears. Love those books and can't recommend them enough.


I second that. I got KW/OT not long ago and have read it cover to cover. EZ was a genius, no doubt, and certainly thought outside the box!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank You for answering. I now have a place to start when thinking about ordering more needles.



AmyKnits said:


> MzKnitCro..... As with anything else in knitting, you should use the needle size that gives you the correct gauge.
> 
> That said, I have found that I prefer to knit with a size 1US needle and cast on a few more stitches. Most patterns call for a size 2US needle when using sock yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Isabel said:


> My heart's in Alabama too -- but, um, my brother is an Auburn alum, so I have to root for them. I think they're having a few problems right now. But that sort of thing is popping up all over....


 :? :-(


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for replying..... ROLL TIDE!!! That made me smile!


Also Amy, I would not use more than a 32 inch cable to work the 30 stitches. Less loop to deal with.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you miss ellen. I will try Knitting Warehouse.
Sue


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

misellen said:


> I ordered my 12" from Knitting-Warehouse. According the the tracking they should arrive tomorrow.


Magic Loop is a way to knit small items with a very long circular needle. Do a Google search for Magic Loop and you will find many videos on "how to do Magic Loop" . The best part of using that technique is that with knitting socks... two can be done at the same time...thus insuring that both socks will have the same number of rows before the heel...same heel and same number of rows after the heel. And there is no second sock syndrome. 
Hats, gloves, sleeves all can be done with Magic Loop technique.
Jane


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Thank You for answering. I now have a place to start when thinking about ordering more needles.


of course that's the rub with trying a new system re: cirular cable length; what size needle tip? So many of the companies don't do interchangeable tips for sock size needles. This thread has me considering trying the shorter needles. When I first joined KP I had toyed with this idea, but didn't. Then I learned magic loop. It strikes me that maybe the shorter needles would be good for toy making.

BTW, I must concur with Amy;- Charlotte Schurch - my first sock guru [ love her book, Sensational knitted socks] recommends a smaller needle and gauge than what the yarn info gives, because you want a tighter denser fabric, both for wear and comfort.

Also how do you get more than one quote reply in your post?? Tried several different things but only get the response to Amy's quoted post?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

martyr said:


> BTW, I must concur with Amy;- Charlotte Schurch - my first sock guru [ love her book, Sensational knitted socks] recommends a smaller needle and gauge than what the yarn info gives, because you want a tighter denser fabric, both for wear and comfort.


That's why most sock knitters use either a 2mm or 2.25mm needle for regular sock yarn.. The fabric is denser and lasts so much better, as well as being comfortable on the feet... One time I bought some socks for my husband because they were as cheap to buy as I could make them. They were knit on bigger needles than they should have been and he said it felt like he was walking on string. We threw them out and I made socks for him to replace them. I have been making socks since I first learned to knit 60 years ago and have never followed the information on the ball band.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome back Dreamweaver!

I learned ddp first, then 2 circs, then magic loop. I loose ddps, confuse 2 circs, and love magic loop! I have also tried 12" circs. The needles on them are way too short and make my hands hurt. I have not mastered 2 at a time. I've done 2 pair toe up, but don't like the heels. I may try 2 at a time cuff down again, but most of my sock knitting is done in the car, and trying to manage 2 balls of yarn in the car at once has so far defeated me.

Beadz, for croc socks, I just do about a 1/2" of ribbing then knit to the beginning of the little toe, then do the toe decreases,as per any sock pattern. I never used a pattern, just started mid foot. Same for footies/short sneaker socks, just used my usual pattern and did an inch for ribbing, maybe a couple of rows then the heel, ect.

Tami


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back Dreamweaver!
> 
> I learned ddp first, then 2 circs, then magic loop. I loose ddps, confuse 2 circs, and love magic loop! I have also tried 12" circs. The needles on them are way too short and make my hands hurt. I have not mastered 2 at a time. I've done 2 pair toe up, but don't like the heels. I may try 2 at a time cuff down again, but most of my sock knitting is done in the car, and trying to manage 2 balls of yarn in the car at once has so far defeated me.
> 
> ...


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

JTM said:


> Magic Loop is a way to knit small items with a very long circular needle. Do a Google search for Magic Loop and you will find many videos on "how to do Magic Loop" . The best part of using that technique is that with knitting socks... two can be done at the same time...thus insuring that both socks will have the same number of rows before the heel...same heel and same number of rows after the heel. And there is no second sock syndrome.
> Hats, gloves, sleeves all can be done with Magic Loop technique.
> Jane


Thank you for this info JTM but perhaps it was intended for someone else? I have been using Magic Loop for quite some time. I like Magic Loop but I also like the two circular method so I switch back and forth. I decided to try the 12" out of curiosity - I always like to try something new.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am still confused WHY knitting two at a time seems to be a huge reason for knitting socks using Magic Loop.

As I mentioned... I tried four methods. I can knit two at a time with ANY of the methods I tried.... DPNS, 2 circs and 12" circular.... As well as magic loop...albeit not two at a time on the SAME needle.

You can make socks two at a time with ANY of the four methods and all the socks will be the same size, stitches identical, etc. NOT JUST with Magic Loop two at a time.

I am going to have to watch a video that demonstrates TAAT with Magic Loop to understand why you think it is ONLY magic loop that allows you to do TAAT.....

OMG! I JUST watched a video. I HAVE used Magic Loop to finish a hat and last week to knit a sock. I had no idea what was involved trying to learn to accomplish two at a time using magic loop.... NOW I understand why so many people are frustrated trying to learn this... my head is spinning and I haven't even gotten past the cast on! LOL

That is an awful lot to learn and remember and manipulate to make a simple sock! My hats off to you ladies who choose to do this..... WOW! WOW!

I guess I could TRY and LEARN this technique, but I could probably knit a dozen pair of socks in the time It would take me to learn this method, much less get COMFORTABLE and confident with it. LOLOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am still confused WHY knitting two at a time seems to be a huge reason for knitting socks using Magic Loop.
> -------
> OMG! I JUST watched a video. I HAVE used Magic Loop to finish a hat and last week to knit a sock. I had no idea what was involved trying to learn to accomplish two at a time using magic loop.... NOW I understand why so many people are frustrated trying to learn this... my head is spinning and I haven't even gotten past the cast on! LOL
> 
> ...


I've never tried to do two at a time. I don't have any trouble getting both socks to come out the same. I have never suffered "second sock syndrome". Whether you do them simultaneously or one at a time, they require the same number of stitches so I don't see that much time being saved. I knit to relax, so why complicate the issue?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

misellen said:


> I've never tried to do two at a time. I don't have any trouble getting both socks to come out the same. I have never suffered "second sock syndrome". Whether you do them simultaneously or one at a time, they require the same number of stitches so I don't see that much time being saved. I knit to relax, so why complicate the issue?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollym (Oct 21, 2012)

misellen said:


> I go back and forth between magic loop and two circulars. I like both methods and can't decide which I like better. I cannot use dpns because my fingers are stiff from arthritis and it is too hard to manipulate all those needles. Besides, I like to try the socks on as I go and you can't do that with dpns.
> I have not tried the 12 in circulars but I have ordered one and it should arrive soon. I will try it soon after it arrives. I agree it would be nice to be able to just keep going without having to switch needles. For the record I have never had a problem with laddering, I have always kept the needles close together when starting on the next needle and I make the first stitches a little snugger so I guess that is the reason.


Where did you order the 12 inch circulars from? And what size did you order?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mollym said:


> Where did you order the 12 inch circulars from? And what size did you order?


From Knitting-Warehouse, they are ChiaoGoo Knit Red, size 2.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Amy, I am so glad you brought this topic up.
I presently have my first pair of socks on two circular needles.
I have to say, I need to try all the methods to see which I like best.
I had never really thought about trying all the methods, so this will challenge me to Try different ways.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm trying! LOL I did 1" ribbing (K1, P1) then switched to a pattern that had a number of rows that decreased toward the toe so that was just 3 rows of stockinette stitch before starting the decreases and oh my. I hope I love the 9" HiyaHiya needles I've ordered because this Magic Loop isn't so magic for me. I've made two errors already and just 'fixed' them (doesn't look bad) to see if I even had the pattern I've cobbled together half-way right and if it even fits (it may be a troll hat or a golf club sock - who knows). I know this is the first one and it will get better with practice, but it just has me nervous and isn't fun like most knitting is. I'll keep on going but I can't imagine this getting to be a relaxing sit and knit if I keep on at this rate. Thanks for your help. I've been looking for a simple tube sock that I can shorten with not much luck. i just want a little ribbing, stockinette sock with a decreasing toe area (the one I'm using has SSK decreases on either side). I really don't know where I made the mistake - one I had one too many stitches on 1/2 of the stitches on the one needle - the next time I had 1 too few - and even with marking off each row I keep getting lost. I KNOW it's me and will just take time and more work and practice. Geez - this is embarrassing to admit!

Beadz, for croc socks, I just do about a 1/2" of ribbing then knit to the beginning of the little toe, then do the toe decreases,as per any sock pattern. I never used a pattern, just started mid foot. Same for footies/short sneaker socks, just used my usual pattern and did an inch for ribbing, maybe a couple of rows then the heel, ect.

Tami[/quote]


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made many many socks on 4 dp needles, then tried the 2 circulars and found it so fiddly, always picking up the wrong needle end. Magic loop is the cat's meow for me.

I would never make a sock without a heel either, I'd be bored to tears by the time I got them done, and then would be afraid they would wear out too quickly. But again, that is just me. 

It's a good job not everyone is the same or it would be a boring world


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have yet to knit socks but am getting closer all the time. the more I hear. I have been watching vidios on the pink something knitting vidios her name escapes me right now but she shows dpns and magic loop and too me the magic loop looks much much easier. have you watched her video? maybe its just the type of socks she is doing".


AmyKnits said:


> I am brand new to sock knitting. I decided to try my hand at knitting socks and decided to give ALL the methods their fair shake.
> 
> I was able to find success by using a 12" circular needle, magic loop, 2 circular needles and DPNS.
> 
> ...


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Dreamweaver!
> ...


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> 9" and 12" HiyaHiyas are available at www.springer'syarnnook.com - well, let's just say I tried to order from them and had a problem as it wouldn't go to the next screen without my filling in my zip code for postage to be calculated. There was no place to do other than select your state, no place to type in the zip code, and no where could I see how to get past that section to complete my order. I wrote to the owner and stated that I'd had a problem but there's been no reply. I spent more by going to Amazon but wanted the needles.


I just called them on the phone and got them in just a few days. I may call again for more :lol:


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that was for me. I asked the difference between magic loop and circular needles. Is it that they are the same except when using the magic loop method you pull the cable out halfway along the stitiches.
The magic loop isn't an actual type of knitting needle is it?
still a bit confused


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Steph Mitchell said:


> I think that was for me. I asked the difference between magic loop and circular needles. Is it that they are the same except when using the magic loop method you pull the cable out halfway along the stitiches.
> The magic loop isn't an actual type of knitting needle is it?
> still a bit confused


Magic Loop is a way of using a long circular needle as if it was two needles. As you said, you pull a loop out at the half way point then knit around as if the stitches were on DPs. You can find it demonstrated on YouTube and if you do a Google search for Magic Loop you will find detailed instructions on several sights.


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

Got it! 
thank you


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If you're knitting two socks at a time with any method but Magic Loop or two circs, how do you remember which sock you're knitting, if you have to put it down for more than a few minutes?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> If you're knitting two socks at a time with any method but Magic Loop or two circs, how do you remember which sock you're knitting, if you have to put it down for more than a few minutes?


How about two different colored pins or markers on each?!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> If you're knitting two socks at a time with any method but Magic Loop or two circs, how do you remember which sock you're knitting, if you have to put it down for more than a few minutes?


Your yarn will always come from the back to knit on the front needle, and I try not to put it down when I'm between the socks, but always try to get a few stitches on the next sock done so it is straightforward when you pick it up.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Your yarn will always come from the back to knit on the front needle, and I try not to put it down when I'm between the socks, but always try to get a few stitches on the next sock done so it is straightforward when you pick it up.


That makes sense! I use two different color/types of point protectors if I really HAVE to run.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

It is easy to see which sock is to be worked next....by seeing where the working yarn is. As you pick up your work... both working yarns would be in the center, if you have finished one sock... the working yarn that is in the back is the next sock to be knitted. 
Jane


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Do you know of a good video showing how to do this?


JTM said:


> It is easy to see which sock is to be worked next....by seeing where the working yarn is. As you pick up your work... both working yarns would be in the center, if you have finished one sock... the working yarn that is in the back is the next sock to be knitted.
> Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> Do you know of a good video showing how to do this?


I do not know of a video of how to see which sock you should be working on ... after setting down the knitting. However, as you knit, and finish the row of the first sock... working yarn will be on that right hand needle... while the second sock working yarn will still be on the cable at the back of the sock. Both working yarns are in the center... as long as you are knitting in the "normal" direction i.e. from right to left across the socks... the working yarn will be in the front of the row just finished and in the back, on the cable side of the sock to be worked next. 
Can't think of a better way to explain. Hope this helps.
Jane


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Oh no you misunderstood me. what I meant was a good vidios showing you how to do two socks with magic loop" sorry for the confusion


JTM said:


> I do not know of a video of how to see which sock you should be working on ... after setting down the knitting. However, as you knit, and finish the row of the first sock... working yarn will be on that right hand needle... while the second sock working yarn will still be on the cable at the back of the sock. Both working yarns are in the center... as long as you are knitting in the "normal" direction i.e. from right to left across the socks... the working yarn will be in the front of the row just finished and in the back, on the cable side of the sock to be worked next.
> Can't think of a better way to explain. Hope this helps.
> Jane


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

check the following to see how different people do it and see whose video you understand the best

videos of magic loop two socks toe up same time

bing.com/videos
4:31
Toe-Up Socks Two At A Time
YouTube
37:19

Knitting 2 Socks at-a-Time, Magi
YouTube
37:42

2 Socks at-a-time on 2 Circulars, P
YouTube
2:52

KNITFreedom - Toe-Up Socks P
YouTube
Two Toe-up Socks on One Long Circular Needle (magic loop) | 
www.mindseyeyarns.com/free-patterns/socks/two-toe-up-socks-on-one...

Two Toe-Up Socks on One Long Single Circular Needle (magic loop) This is the toe-up pattern I ... If you havent tried knitting two socks at the same time, ...
Silver's Sock Class
www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm

Knitting two socks at one time can quickly become messy if you're not calm ... once technique to almost any toe-up sock ... listed called "Magic Loop ...
Magic Loop -- Toe-Up -- 2-at-a-time Cast-On.mp4 - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrUTWaIgdMk

By PattyJoyTutorials ·
7 min ·
38,497 views ·
Added Apr 06, 2011

EASY method for casting on magic loop, toe-up, 2-at-a-time socks. SIMPLER than Judy Becker method...you're going to prefer this way!
Toe-Up Socks Two At A Time - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Xncqyw7Uc

By Knit Purl Hunter ·
5 min ·
22,019 views ·
Added Apr 03, 2011

Cast on for two toe up socks at one time using Judy's magic cast on and magic loop.
v e r y p i n k . c o m » 2 Socks at-a-Time, Magic Loop
verypink.com/2012/11/28/2-sock

This tutorial demonstrates how to knit two socks at-a-time, using magic loop ... I have a tutorial for toe-up, magic loop ... And to make two at the same time ...


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> If you're knitting two socks at a time with any method but Magic Loop or two circs, how do you remember which sock you're knitting, if you have to put it down for more than a few minutes?


It is confusing at first, but after awhile you'll be able to see the difference.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Oh no you misunderstood me. what I meant was a good vidios showing you how to do two socks with magic loop" sorry for the confusion


Liat Gat has some great videos about two at a time - I believe this link is for cuff down or two at a time anything. She also has a video for casting on two at a time toe-up socks as well.

You have to sign up to access the videos unless you go to Youtube. - it's only your first name and email address. She will not give your email out, but you will get updates from her.

http://knitfreedom.com/cast-ons/liats-limitless-cast-on-for-two-at-a-time-anything

I know she was having some technical problems with her website this morning so if for some reason you cannot get on, just try later.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Thanks so much" you are going to have me knitting socks before I know it!!!!


MarilynKnits said:


> check the following to see how different people do it and see whose video you understand the best
> 
> videos of magic loop two socks toe up same time
> 
> ...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> Oh no you misunderstood me. what I meant was a good vidios showing you how to do two socks with magic loop" sorry for the confusion


Sorry about that... Links for 2 at a time socks
cast on: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=144

Very Pink video: 




Very Pink directions and pattern: http://verypink.com/2012/11/28/2-socks-at-a-time-magic-loop/

Knit Picks pattern: http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/free/two-at-once-toe-up-magic-loop-socks-pattern.html

Hope the above will give you info you need. Any toe up sock pattern can be worked two at a time. (guess that to be true about cuff down as well...but I hate sewing up seams...so only toe up for me)
Jane


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

cuff down socks don't require sewing any seams, just the kitchener stitch at the toe


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

chickkie said:


> cuff down socks don't require sewing any seams, just the kitchener stitch at the toe


Not even that if you make round toes:

Round Toe on DP Needles:
60 sts 
When 2" less than desired total length of foot from back of heel:

Divide the stitches onto 4 DP needles, starting from the center of the sole of the sock.....15 sts onto each needle.

Begin shaping:
Round 1: (Knit to last 2 sts on needle, K2 tog) each needle
Round 2: Knit all sts

Repeat these two rounds 7 MORE times .
There are now 7 sts on each needle.
K2 tog at the end of each needle EVERY round until 2 sts remain on each needle.
Cut yarn, leaving a 5" tail, thread through small tapestry needle and sew around through all 8 sts, pull taught, and push needle through center to wrong side and secure.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> cuff down socks don't require sewing any seams, just the kitchener stitch at the toe


I'm thinking Kitchener stitch is a lot like sewing a seam. 
At least to my way of thinking. Toe up just seems to be easier... 'cause that is what I know best.
Jane


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I don't knit socks all that often, so I never bothered to invest in the 12" needle. I was speed reading through this entire thread, and see that I'm probably the only person who uses Cat Bordhi's method of knitting with two circulars. I own DPNs in most sizes, but rarely use them - maybe for a few rows on socks or the fingers of gloves. (I do use the DPNs as cable needles.) Other that this, it's two circulars for me, and I knit one sock at a time. I've never had any problem with socks coming out different sizes or with laddering. I do spend a second or two pulling the next needle into place, but there's another reason I like the 2-circular needle method. I'm constantly getting interrupted during knitting, and frequently have to throw my project into a backpack (or somewhere) without time to use point protectors -as when dashing from one train to another. My knitting gets some rough handling. Using 2 circulars, I never have to worry about my stitches falling off the needles - inside or outside my bag. I just pull the work to the center of the needles and forget about it. The 29-inch long cables work for almost any projects - large or small. Obviously, not too many people use my method, but it works for me. If I ever started knitting socks a lot, I might buy a 12" needle, but I doubt that socks will ever be a big knitting item for me. If I do knit socks, I'll probably do something extreme like full length tights or something a little unusual. I do enjoy looking at your lovely socks, Amy as well as all your other beautiful knitting projects.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I do all my socks on magic loop. Socks are a big thing for me, but I won't do one at a time unless they have major patterning or require a lot of colors.


----------

